# "Bilious Vomiting" and Late-Night-Snack?



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I have had it in a couple dogs. What they threw up was more of a yellow liquid. One always threw up late afternoon so we added a lite lunch and one was like Kona, early morning. I feel your pain at waking up to the sound of dog retching. A bedtime snack helped a lot.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

We had immediate results and just like Cwag, it was more of a yellow liquid.
Good luck and I hope it helps.
Jules


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

I also have this problem with one of my dogs. I give her a “snack” at night (10 pm) before we go to bed, probably around 1/3 cup. Her other feeding times are 1 cup at 6 am and another cup at 6pm.
The before bed snack keeps the empty stomach bile vomit from happening.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Remember how much smaller a dog's stomach is than yours, it really shouldn't take much. You could even try just a saltine cracker or half a piece of bread at bedtime.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We do a spoon of peanut butter at bedtime. The fat/protein seems to stay with him.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Yes, we have experienced this recently. Addie threw up bile in the early AM, maybe twice in a row last week. We started doing a training session right before bedtime using about 1/4 cup of kibble. This has helped and it has been a week now with no bile-vomiting.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Success! One pre-bedtime snack, and no more 4am wake-up calls.

So, the key seems to be "something in her tummy at least every 6-to-8 hours"? I really don't want to be the suspicious type, but there's a part of me that thinks Kona and her fellow GRs are pulling a fast one on us humans. 😁


----------

